# 06 Cyclone Gray detailed



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Well my paint looks new and is swirl free once again! I don't know how to take good pics of it, but I snapped a quick one in the pitch black to show the lack of swirls.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great color combo. Looks good! Went through and washed both of our cars yesterday -- no easy feat as I'm a week out of knee surgery. Paying for it now as I'm hurting like a ^&$^*&^$.


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Great color combo. Looks good! Went through and washed both of our cars yesterday -- no easy feat as I'm a week out of knee surgery. Paying for it now as I'm hurting like a ^&$^*&^$.


Ouch dude I feel your pain. I dislocated mine back in 2001, it hasn't been the same ever since. Knees blow.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I did the interior of mine last week to help with selling it.

As for the outside its black and not much I can do there


----------

